# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Trump says hell decide on easing guidelines, not governors

## Created4

Interesting developments today. 

Just a while ago, Breitbart.com ran this as their headline:

*Exclusive – Surgeon General: We’re Working with Real Coronavirus Data Now, Not Models

‘confident that some places will start to reopen in May and June’*




> Surgeon General Jerome Adams emphasized in an interview on Monday with Sirius XM’s Breitbart News Daily host Alex Marlow that the Coronavirus Task Force is working with real data from the United States, instead of predictive models.
> 
> “What the American people need to know now is we actually have data, and so we’re tracking that data,” Adams said during the interview.
> 
> “We’re following this data every single day, and we’re giving that data to communities so that they can make informed and intelligent decisions about when and where to reopen,” he said.
> 
> A significant indicator for communities being allowed to reopen, Adams said, was actual testing data, not a predictive model.
> “I feel confident that some places will start to reopen in May and June. Other places won’t; it will be piece by piece, bit by bit, but will be data-driven,” he said.


Then, shortly after this was published, Trump took to Twitter to seemingly disagree with his own Attorney General:

*Trump says he’ll decide on easing guidelines, not governors*




> President Donald Trump asserted Monday that he is the ultimate decision-maker for determining how and when to relax the nation’s social distancing guidelines as he grows anxious to reopen the coronavirus-stricken country as soon as possible.
> 
> Governors and local leaders, who have instituted mandatory restrictions that have the force of law, have expressed concern that Trump’s plan to restore normalcy will cost lives and extend the duration of the outbreak.
> 
> Trump has pushed to reopen the economy, which has plummeted as businesses have shuttered, leaving millions of people out of work and struggling to obtain basic commodities.
> 
> Taking to Twitter on Monday, Trump said some are “saying that it is the Governors decision to open up the states, not that of the President of the United States & the Federal Government. Let it be fully understood that this is incorrect…it is the decision of the President, and for many good reasons.” 
> 
> He added, “With that being said, the Administration and I are working closely with the Governors, and this will continue. A decision by me, in conjunction with the Governors and input from others, will be made shortly!”
> ...


Things are getting interesting.....

----------


## donnay

Yes they are.

----------


## kona

Constitutionally speaking, states are sovereign and can do as they please as long as they don't ignore constitution and BoR. Correct?

The problem I'm guessing is shutting down to begin with was unconstitutional. So states that intend to stay shut would be in violation?

----------


## ClaytonB

Who knew that the Ds would become proponents of states' rights...

----------


## RonZeplin

> Constitutionally speaking, states are sovereign and can do as they please as long as they don't ignore constitution and BoR. Correct?
> 
> The problem I'm guessing is shutting down to begin with was unconstitutional. So states that intend to stay shut would be in violation?


Well if one is the States Rights type, you need to consult your State constitution to determine what's legal, IMO. I might argue that States only have to go along with the US Constitution that they signed onto when they joined the USA.   That would require a real hard ass governor, for starters and they'd need the support of a sizable segment of the population, probability a minimum of 3%.   That's about what the rebels had at the start of the Revolutionary War ~1775.  

This obviously would be a tough sell in Federal Circuit Courts. & SCOTUS.

----------


## Christian Liberty

Only when it gives them more tyrannical power.

----------


## kona

How many states do you expect to not reopen when the fed gives the green light?

----------


## dannno

Trump gave Governors the right to keep their states open if they wanted, but is saying that he isn't going to let the deep state hold a Democrat governor hostage and keep their state close unnecessarily long.

----------


## RonZeplin

> How many states do you expect to not reopen when the fed gives the green light?


Uhhhh.... None of them?   The gov would likely be tarred & feathered and run out of the State on a rail. if they're lucky.

----------


## dannno

Ya this is one of those non-issues the media is trying to make into an issue. 

All the deep state has to do is start blackmailing governors and they can easily keep the economy closed in major parts of the country. Trump is taking away the blackmail option. 

Trump gave the governors the right to keep their economies open, which was the Constitutional position.

----------


## devil21

> Ya this is one of those non-issues the media is trying to make into an issue. 
> 
> All the deep state has to do is start blackmailing governors and they can easily keep the economy closed in major parts of the country. Trump is taking away the blackmail option. 
> 
> Trump gave the governors the right to keep their economies open, which was the Constitutional position.


The feds don't "give the states rights" any more than the feds give us rights.  Are you sure you're on the right forum these days?

----------


## devil21

> Who knew that the Ds would become proponents of states' rights...


And that the Rs would be the authoritarians crowning yet another "Great Decider".

Oh wait....we've seen this movie before, haven't we?


^^^^^^^^
(And there's dannno with another declaration about how Trump "gives the states rights".  )

----------


## ClaytonB

> And that the Rs would be the authoritarians crowning yet another "Great Decider".
> 
> Oh wait....we've seen this movie before, haven't we?
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^
> (And there's dannno with another declaration about how Trump "gives the states rights".  )


Hey, don't get it twisted, I'm no R. I'm not even an R-sympathizer. Despite all the psyops trying to spin him into some kind of closet libertarian, Trump is a mainline Republican.

But I do think that secession is a good thing, and I would even be willing to hold hands with those Ds that are currently starting to see the light on this subject!

----------


## dannno

> The feds don't "give the states rights" any more than the feds give us rights.  Are you sure you're on the right forum these days?


I don't think you actually read my comment.

We are dealing with the reality of a situation here that will maximize human freedom and prosperity, not talking about libertarian utopias that are so far from reality that talking about it is really about the same as philosophizing.

The point is that Trump is some how being a "dictator" according to the anti-Trump folks when it "forces" states to open their economy (aka be free), but when it came to allowing states to keep their economy open, Trump was totally open to that and said it was the Constitutional position. 

Again, this is a non-issue and Trump is merely taking away the ace up the deep state's sleeve.

Sorry if I care more about maximizing human freedom that merely talking about it.

----------


## Created4

> I don't think you actually read my comment.
> 
> We are dealing with the reality of a situation here that will maximize human freedom and prosperity, not talking about libertarian utopias that are so far from reality that talking about it is really about the same as philosophizing.
> 
> The point is that Trump is some how being a "dictator" according to the anti-Trump folks when it "forces" states to open their economy (aka be free), but when it came to allowing states to keep their economy open, Trump was totally open to that and said it was the Constitutional position. 
> 
> Again, this is a non-issue and Trump is merely taking away the ace up the deep state's sleeve.
> 
> Sorry if I care more about maximizing human freedom that merely talking about it.


No, you're missing the point actually. Trump knows it is not Constitutional, but these are extraordinary times, so they say, so they are invoking Emergency Power Acts to override the Constitution.

Did you see today's press conference where one of the reporters directed a follow up question to Pence on this issue, asking if he agreed with the President and his "understanding of federalism" that he had "total authority" over the states. 

Did you see that? 

Here is what Pence said, and this is VERY important: "I support the President's leadership under the national emergency declaration that he signed. We are standing before you today for the first time in American history, when all 50 states have issued emergency declarations..."

So there you have it. They are going to invoke the PREP Act powers to override the Constitution, and then dare people to challenge them in the courts.

----------


## dannno

> No, you're missing the point actually. Trump knows it is not Constitutional, but these are extraordinary times, so they say, so they are invoking Emergency Power Acts to override the Constitution.
> 
> Did you see today's press conference where one of the reporters directed a follow up question to Pence on this issue, asking if he agreed with the President and his "understanding of federalism" that he had "total authority" over the states. 
> 
> Did you see that? 
> 
> Here is what Pence said, and this is VERY important: "I support the President's leadership under the national emergency declaration that he signed. We are standing before you today for the first time in American history, when all 50 states have issued emergency declarations..."
> 
> So there you have it. They are going to invoke the PREP Act powers to override the Constitution, and then dare people to challenge them in the courts.


They won't need to do it, but the result would be freedom. Because the other option is the deep state blackmails the governor into tyranny. 

Again, I care more about maximizing human freedom than talking about it. When the deep state is gone and we are seriously looking at creating a free society then this sort of talk will be of utmost importance.. but right now you are turning it into a distraction from the goal of freeing ourselves from the most tyrannical force this planet has ever experienced.

----------


## John-G

June? these people have gone mad. Open everything up on May 1 and start recovering the economy. The laser focus on stopping the virus has turned out to be the most insane, devastating and bone headed policy by our leader.. Lets try and save some face and open in April, any more extensions of this scam is not helpful

----------


## jmdrake

Hmmmm....we a literally having a "laboratory of democracy" right now.  Arkansas, which never shut down, is having seemingly better results containing the virus than many of the states who have shut down.  It would be nice if someone did a statistical study comparing comparable shut down to non shut down states.

----------


## olehounddog

> June? these people have gone mad. Open everything up on May 1 and start recovering the economy. The laser focus on stopping the virus has turned out to be the most insane, devastating and bone headed policy by our leader.. Lets try and save some face and open in April, any more extensions of this scam is not helpful


Go back to work, go wherever you desire TODAY.

----------


## John-G

> Go back to work, go wherever you desire TODAY.


If it was up to me, i would have ended the lockdown last month. Luckily, I am still able to work because they consider my work "essential"

----------


## jmdrake

> If it was up to me, i would have opened up the govt last month. Luckily, I am still able to work because they consider my work "essential"


Do you work at a liquor store?




Liquor stores are "essential" but churches and schools are not.  Got it.  Somehow people "magically" get immunity when they go to buy booze.

----------


## olehounddog

I work for a moving co. There are 3 of us. Boss/Owner and 2 of us employees. We're considered essiential. What a joke.

----------


## John-G

> Do you work at a liquor store?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liquor stores are "essential" but churches and schools are not.  Got it.  Somehow people "magically" get immunity when they go to buy booze.


No but I wish I owned a liquor store, just about everyone I know now drinks more. I work in a nursing home and luckily not one of our residents have gotten sick from the virus.

----------


## John-G

> I work for a moving co. There are 3 of us. Boss/Owner and 2 of us employees. We're considered essential. What a joke.


I think just about any profession other than entertainers(sports, movies, music, strippers etc etc) are all essential. Schools are essential, hair places are essential, construction workers, food service etc etc. They are all essential workers. Open up the economy NOW!!!

----------


## jmdrake

> I think just about any profession other than entertainers(sports, movies, music, strippers etc etc) are all essential. Schools are essential, hair places are essential, construction workers, food service etc etc. They are all essential workers. Open up the economy NOW!!!


I've been sharing this video with this comment.

_In Taiwan children still go to school and they are having better results fighting COVID-19 than we are. Kids wear masks, hands and feet are sanitized as they walk through the door, and each desk has a plastic shield similar to what you are starting to see at some checkout counters. It's time to go to common sense and end the lockdown._

----------


## Todd

> Who knew that the Ds would become proponents of states' rights...


Damn Neo-Confederates.

----------


## devil21

> No, you're missing the point actually. Trump knows it is not Constitutional, but these are extraordinary times, so they say, so they are invoking Emergency Power Acts to override the Constitution.
> 
> Did you see today's press conference where one of the reporters directed a follow up question to Pence on this issue, asking if he agreed with the President and his "understanding of federalism" that he had "total authority" over the states. 
> 
> Did you see that? 
> 
> Here is what Pence said, and this is VERY important: "I support the President's leadership under the national emergency declaration that he signed. We are standing before you today for the first time in American history, when all 50 states have issued emergency declarations..."
> 
> So there you have it. They are going to invoke the PREP Act powers to override the Constitution, and then dare people to challenge them in the courts.


Don't look now but today most of the "reopening the economy" narrative mouthpieces of the last couple days are slowly starting to walk their statements back.  Can't believe any of these people, really, so I didn't put much stock into their original statements in the first place.  They really seem to get off on jerking people around.

----------


## acptulsa

> Trump... is saying...


Wait a minute.  Is this an Official Molyneux Translation, or is it you making up excuses as you go along?

----------


## acptulsa

> I don't think you actually read my comment.





> They won't need to do it, but the result would be freedom. Because the other option is the deep state blackmails the governor into tyranny. 
> 
> Again, I care more about maximizing human freedom than talking about it. When the deep state is gone and we are seriously looking at creating a free society then this sort of talk will be of utmost importance.. but right now you are turning it into a distraction from the goal of freeing ourselves from the most tyrannical force this planet has ever experienced.


I know for a fact you didn't read Created4's comment, or you wouldn't be repeating yourself like scratched vinyl.

----------


## devil21

> Hmmmm....we a literally having a "laboratory of democracy" right now.  Arkansas, which never shut down, is having seemingly better results containing the virus than many of the states who have shut down.  It would be nice if someone did a statistical study comparing comparable shut down to non shut down states.


An interesting observation there.  I've also noted how many of the "hardest hit" states, that are now receiving big money bailouts from Nancy, Chuck and Donald, were also the states in the deepest financial holes.





> Wait a minute.  Is this an Official Molyneux Translation, or is it you making up excuses as you go along?


Don't make him post a video of some guy in his mom's basement, who looks like he needs a shower and a shave, explaining the intricacies of Trump 45D chess to us lowly imbeciles.

----------


## Ender

> I think just about any profession other than entertainers(sports, movies, music, strippers etc etc) are all essential. Schools are essential, hair places are essential, construction workers, food service etc etc. They are all essential workers. Open up the economy NOW!!!


I think the arts are extremely important- I work in the arts & help tons of people- especially youth- through the arts.

Public schools are BS.

The are essentially prisons to train kids to be compliant factory workers. And, looking how most people are bowing to the gov taking away all their rights, it has worked perfectly.

----------


## Created4

> When the deep state is gone and we are seriously looking at creating a free society then this sort of talk will be of utmost importance.


Uhm, I thought we had this conversation back in the 1700s, and that it produced a document called "The Constitution"?





> but right now you are turning it into a distraction from the goal of freeing ourselves from but right now you are turning it into a distraction from the goal of freeing ourselves from the most tyrannical force this planet has ever experienced.


First of all, I don't think a discussion about the merits of violating the Constitution is ever a "distraction." It should be vigorously debated, at least while the First Amendment is still in place.

Secondly, why do you believe this is "the most tyrannical force this planet has ever experienced?"

I am with you dannno on the dangers of the Cabal which is behind child trafficking and Satanic ritual abuse. And I too have been hopeful that this is one of Trump's goals, and there have been signs that this administration is attempting to do that. The fact that the DOJ actually arrested Epstein, for example, was a positive sign, even though they were not able to keep him alive.

But suspending the Constitution, even temporarily, to accomplish this goal is very dangerous, and not without unintended consequences.

Also, I think we are foolish to think this sort of evil is unique to our age, and using that as an excuse to abolish the rule of law to get rid of it.

Most of our Founding Fathers were engaged in the business of human trafficking. Even though they produced the Constitution, one of the most brilliant legal pieces ever produced, they were no saints. Most of them were engaged in human trafficking, and they brought their African slaves with them, or imported them, to work in agriculture.

I think it is ALWAYS dangerous to assume that we are seeing things "unique" in modern times to the extent that our forefathers did not anticipate what we are experiencing today, and that therefore the Constitution no longer applies, even if temporarily.

As the wise King Solomon said in the Bible: "There is nothing new under the sun."

----------


## Created4

> Don't look now but today most of the "reopening the economy" narrative mouthpieces of the last couple days are slowly starting to walk their statements back.  Can't believe any of these people, really, so I didn't put much stock into their original statements in the first place.  They really seem to get off on jerking people around.


Where are you seeing that devil21?

----------


## ClaytonB

> I've been sharing this video with this comment.
> 
> _In Taiwan children still go to school and they are having better results fighting COVID-19 than we are. Kids wear masks, hands and feet are sanitized as they walk through the door, and each desk has a plastic shield similar to what you are starting to see at some checkout counters. It's time to go to common sense and end the lockdown._


Pffft, everybody knows that the only way to defend against coronavirus is to pat your head while turning around clockwise 3 times. Then, click your heels, shout "Abracadabra!" and throw salt over your left shoulder. Repeat this procedure each morning to remain protected. It's true because I saw it on the TV.

Oh, and stock up on toilet paper. Doesn't matter how much you already have, _you need more_. This message brought to you by Charmin.

----------


## dannno

> Uhm, I thought we had this conversation back in the 1700s, and that it produced a document called "The Constitution"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, I don't think a discussion about the merits of violating the Constitution is ever a "distraction." It should be vigorously debated, at least while the First Amendment is still in place.
> 
> Secondly, why do you believe this is "the most tyrannical force this planet has ever experienced?"
> 
> ...


He doesn't have to suspend the Constitution, all he has to do is threaten the deep state with it and they probably won't blackmail the Governors and everything will be fine. 

I swear you can hear the deep state plays in their media questions, and I know Trump can hear it too and that's how he comes up with these plays.

When the press was asking Trump if he was going to override the governors for keeping the states open, you could hear in their voice that they WANTED him to do it. They wanted him to be that dictator. They wanted him to showdown against the conservative Governors who were trying to give their residents more freedom.

Then those same reporters come back and ask him if he is going to override the governors to open the states back up. You can hear it in their voice, they ask the question like if he answers "yes" he is a huge dictator that they are afraid of all of a sudden, or if he answers "no" then they can keep prying him about what he is going to do when they blackmail a governor and try and get them to override Trump's decision. 

But in the end it's sorta like when Massie threatened to do a roll call. They thought he was bluffing so they didn't change their plans too much, but he said he did it ultimately because he didn't want them to be passing a bunch of legislation in the future like that with a voice vote that they wouldn't be responsible for. He probably won't have to do that again because he did it once and now they can't pass legislation as easily.

----------


## dannno

> Wait a minute.  Is this an Official Molyneux Translation, or is it you making up excuses as you go along?


I haven't heard any youtube commentators or anybody else raise this, I just thought it was painfully obvious from the way the press is asking questions.

----------


## acptulsa

> I just thought... painfully...


I have no doubt.

Did it ever occur to you that, were you to stop making declarative statements without either evidence, or the words "I believe" included, you might have an ounce of credibility?

----------


## acptulsa

> But in the end it's sorta like when Massie threatened to do a roll call. They thought he was bluffing so they didn't change their plans too much, but he said he did it ultimately because he didn't want them to be passing a bunch of legislation in the future like that with a voice vote that they wouldn't be responsible for. He probably won't have to do that again because he did it once and now they can't pass legislation as easily.


You're the only person in the world who thinks setting a precedent makes it harder to do a thing again.

----------


## dannno

> You're the only person in the world who thinks setting a precedent makes it harder to do a thing again.


No precedent will be set.

----------


## acptulsa

> No precedent will be set.


You don't even seem to read what _you_ write.

----------


## dannno

> You don't even seem to read what _you_ write.


Uh, ya, I said it will never happen, the threat of it happening is enough.

----------


## Created4

> He doesn't have to suspend the Constitution, all he has to do is threaten the deep state with it and they probably won't blackmail the Governors and everything will be fine.


I don't think even he has do that. He has plenty of other options available to get them to do what he wants. As Cuomo said at his press conference today:




> “The president will have no fight with me. I will not engage in it. … if he wants a fight with me, he’s not going to get it from me,” Cuomo said to reporters. “Period.”
> 
> Cuomo referred to Trump’s message on Twitter sent Tuesday morning citing the film Mutiny on the Bounty, suggesting he was ready for a fight with governors.
> 
> As part of the economic recovery, Cuomo said, he would reach out to the White House in “partnership and cooperation” to work on reopening the country.
> 
> “This is going to take us working together,” he said, noting that the coronavirus crisis was “no place for politics.”
> 
> *Cuomo said he needed the federal government to help fill holes in his budget, fund testing, and deliver other necessary resources to reopen the state.*
> ...


The true test is still coming. If he agrees to a universal mandatory vaccine, and everything he has said publicly so far about the "wonderful" vaccine that is coming leads me to believe he will, then there really is no difference between the Left and the Right. Both want a medical police state, even if for different reasons/outcomes.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Hmmmm....we a literally having a "laboratory of democracy" right now.  Arkansas, which never shut down, is having seemingly better results containing the virus than many of the states who have shut down.  It would be nice if someone did a statistical study comparing comparable shut down to non shut down states.


Too many other variables. How mobile is the population? Do they travel a lot? Is there a destination for travelers in the state? Weather, temperature, humidity? Population density, average age of population, percent obese, etc.

----------


## PAF

> I don't think even he has do that. He has plenty of other options available to get them to do what he wants. As Cuomo said at his press conference today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				.......
> 			
> ...


Bingo.

Unfortunately, few see between the lines.

Nobody is discussing how government, fed or state, has any right to close down businesses... and/or individual rights.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Pffft, everybody knows that the only way to defend against coronavirus is to pat your head while turning around clockwise 3 times. Then, click your heels, shout "Abracadabra!" and throw salt over your left shoulder. Repeat this procedure each morning to remain protected. It's true because I saw it on the TV.
> 
> Oh, and stock up on toilet paper. Doesn't matter how much you already have, _you need more_. This message brought to you by Charmin.


And hand sanitizer. Lots of it. Brought to you by Purell.

Don't forget to wash your hands. A lot. Brought to you by the Soap & Cleaning Compound Manufacturing Industry and Procter and Gamble.

----------


## devil21

> Bingo.
> 
> Unfortunately, few see between the lines.
> 
> Nobody is discussing how government, fed or state, has any right to close down businesses... and/or individual rights.


You're pretty familiar with the legal framework in place iirc, so remember that whenever you "register" anything with a government, including a business with the state Secretary of State, you have essentially given the business to the state.  That is where the state government derives the power to force a closure.  After registering it, the government owns the ALL CAPS NAME your business operates under.  Same with cars and children and all the rest of what is "registered".  If your car or business or child isn't "registered" the state has no legal jurisdiction over it.





> Where are you seeing that devil21?


Fauci was walking it back today.  
https://www.zerohedge.com/geopolitic...ng-trump-again

The public argument sprouting up between Trump and Cuomo about opening/not opening and whether Trump has that "power". Jamie Dimon said June, maybe July or August.  General media mouthpieces have been expressing concern about opening too early all day.  Just that the narrative looks to be switching back after the temporary weekend "excitement" over reopening.  I watch a lot of media and can tell when the narrative is being changed again.  Seems now only Trump is pushing the reopening narrative while the rest are backing away from it.  ymmv

----------


## PAF

> You're pretty familiar with the legal framework in place iirc, so remember that whenever you "register" anything with a government, including a business with the state Secretary of State, you have essentially given the business to the state.  That is where the state government derives the power to force a closure.  After registering it, the government owns the ALL CAPS NAME your business operates under.  Same with cars and children and all the rest of what is "registered".  If your car or business or child isn't "registered" the state has no legal jurisdiction over it.


Exactly. Which is why I can not stop preaching enough about private property and private contract rights. It was not long ago that it was discussed more frequently, but it seems so far out there anymore... which is one of many reasons why we are where we are.

+ REP, devil21 !

----------


## Created4

> The public argument sprouting up between Trump and Cuomo about opening/not opening and whether Trump has that "power". Jamie Dimon said June, maybe July or August.  General media mouthpieces have been expressing concern about opening too early all day.  Just that the narrative looks to be switching back after the temporary weekend "excitement" over reopening.  I watch a lot of media and can tell when the narrative is being changed again.  Seems now only Trump is pushing the reopening narrative while the rest are backing away from it.  ymmv


Trump just that it "may be" sooner than the May 1 date....

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...soon-as-april/

----------


## devil21

> Trump just that it "may be" sooner than the May 1 date....
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...soon-as-april/


Breitbart articles make my head hurt.  I can't resist going to the comment section but then I quickly regret it when it reminds me how many morons are out there.

----------


## oyarde

> Constitutionally speaking, states are sovereign and can do as they please as long as they don't ignore constitution and BoR. Correct?
> 
> The problem I'm guessing is shutting down to begin with was unconstitutional. So states that intend to stay shut would be in violation?


States could open , but they have not making those govt.'s equally bad or worse than the fed govt if that was possible .

----------


## unknown

> I think just about any profession other than entertainers(sports, movies, music, strippers etc etc) are all essential. Schools are essential, hair places are essential, construction workers, food service etc etc. They are all essential workers. Open up the economy NOW!!!


Doesnt matter whats "essential".

These maniacs have no lawful authority to close anything.

----------

